# Early nest building



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a first time doe that is due on the 19th. Yesterday she started to grab as much hay as she could fit in her mouth and took it to the back of her cage. It was really hot yesterday and she was running around like crazy so we put in a nest box in hopes that she would get it over with so she wouldn't get heat stressed. I think if we hadn't put the box in she would still be running around trying to figure it out, she is content now, not so crazed. She pulled hair last night. Do first timers sometimes make nests this early? On the other hand we have a doe that is due tomorrow and she hasn't done anything in her box yet. lol


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

oh yes they do! Mine pulled hair for about 2 weeks and then the day she had them she tore all the hair out of her legs and chest. She looks like a poodle with just hair on her feet and a bit on the outsides she couldn't reach. Right now she is happily raising her own 6 babies with 3 impostors that are all doing really well.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Or. . . if she's making a nest only two weeks after breeding, it could be a false pregnancy. That said, I had one do the same thing last month; nest building after only two weeks. I left the nest box in with her, thank goodness, because she kindled two weeks later, right on her due date!


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

In my experience, early nest-building usually means a false pregnancy, too. But, you never know! Just give her clean hay/straw as she gets closer to her due date, as she will probably make a mess of it before then.

Good call on giving her the box to avoid heat stress, whatever the outcome. :thumb:


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

My first timers (all but one) have done the same thing. nesting like crazy about a week early, and then nothing. nothing. nothing. .... and then one morning there are kits.  Although I've never seen one of mine pull fur. 

Watch for any changes in eating habits close to due date. And if she starts to lay around quietly with ears twitching like she's listening to something.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've got a doe that absolutely must build her nest right at the 2 week mark. She won't touch it again until she kindles but she has to have that nest built early.


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

Since she is two and this is her first time we didn't think that she would even take. I hope the nest building is a good sign and not a false pregnancy. I am glad that we went ahead and put the nest box in, she was starting to get quite frantic.


----------



## desertbunnies (Dec 21, 2010)

My rabbit was a 6 mo. old , 1st time mom and started doing the same thing. 7 days out she was really trying to dig a hole in the bottom of her cage at night. The noise was so annoying I put a nesting box in her cage and she had 10 babies that night. 1 was dead, another died a few days later and 8 are big and growing fine.


----------



## mcfarms (Apr 16, 2011)

Our first time doe built a nest out of just hay on April 3rd and didn't pull fur or have her kits until this morning at 12 a.m. I couldn't believe she built a nest so early. I guess she just wanted to be prepared


----------



## Tink Newton (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh this thread was great for me! I have a 6 month first timer who is growing in the belly region. She is a week before her due date and she is frantically trying to build a nest. She takes ALL the hay we give her, plus some of the fresh greens, and even some of her pellets and shoves them in the corner. After she has shoved it all through the wire bottom, she begs for more. LOL....maybe I will give her a box to make her happy and see what she does with it.


----------



## JimS (May 4, 2011)

funny this tread made it to the top today. I have a first time doe that the minute we put the box in, about a week before her due date, emptied her hay feeder into the box then nothing. Last night we were beginnning to get used the idea she might not have any since she hadn't pulled any fur yet. Low and behold this morning there is moving fur in the box,and no babies on the cage floor. She delivered right at 32 days.


----------



## qwertty57 (Dec 18, 2010)

DO NOT USE STRAW!!!

Kits like to eat what is in their box when they open their eyes and they will eat the straw and get dehidrated(Can't spell to save my life, I am only 11 so give me a break)And die our vet said not to use it with rabbits at all.


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

qwertty57 said:


> DO NOT USE STRAW!!!
> 
> Kits like to eat what is in their box when they open their eyes and they will eat the straw and get dehidrated(Can't spell to save my life, I am only 11 so give me a break)And die our vet said not to use it with rabbits at all.


Sorry. Mine would be too cold if I didn't use straw. I am not really sure what your vet is talking about. What would you give a rabbit to build a nest with instead of straw? My boxes have wood shavings on the bottom and I give the moms straw to build a nest with. Eventually all the straw is gone, but I am sure its harmless. 

I am not sure why your vet would say not to use it with rabbits at all. I have never heard that before. But everyone has their preferences. I for one, flat out refuse to feed my rabbits any fruits or vegetables.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've used straw with every one of my litters. Never lost a single kit except one born dead. Baby bunnies won't become dehydrated as long as they are still nursing. And when their eyes open and they pop out of the nest box the easiest thing for them to eat is hay which is every bit as dry as straw.


----------

